# Gob Smacked



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Please tell me how this adds value to the vehicle?

Just checking out cars as per usual on eBay, Autotrader etc...

came across this...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PORSCHE-C...4711465?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item4ae2ec37a9

:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

that is f...... ugly


----------



## Gaffa22 (Aug 24, 2014)

looks ****e


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Lol those lines on the front bumper and the red line inside are just not for me


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

See Stevie Wonder is keeping his hand in with the car styling game:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

It was ugly to begin with, lol 

Makes me laugh when it says conversion just finished, and straight away they're selling it!!!


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

People pay extra for that ????? Why it looks horrendous


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Well this is actually quite interesting - if you are a 40+ geek like me 
So firstly agreed this is pig ugly (no offence to any pigs reading this!):doublesho

BUT Gambella was/is a bespoke works, a bit like Brabus, for Porsche back in the day.

I remember seeing a Gambella 911 turbo back in the 80's and it was a stunner and the performance was off the charts. I remember seeing it on a TV documentary too and iirc Gambella even took a mould of the palm of the owners hand and used it to produce a perfect fit gear knob!:thumb:

It's true I tell ye! I am going to have to go on a google hunt now.. 

Ben


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Here you go...
http://www.gemballa.com/en/individu...ange/gemballa-gt-based-on-porsche-991-carrera


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

You couldn't punch clay that ugly !


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

It is indeed ugly but 11 drug dealers have bid on it!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

R7KY D said:


> You couldn't punch clay that ugly !


:lol::lol::lol:
Sweeet!

Ben


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

i like it, sorry i will leave now :wave:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Kiashuma said:


> i like it, sorry i will leave now :wave:


Are you secretly bidding ? :lol:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

There's a reason this is a 1 off! And the number plate I misread it thought it said clown which imo is about right


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> Are you secretly bidding ? :lol:


Errh, no, errh yes :lol:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Sweet baby Jesus that's bad 

Did it belong to top flight football player ?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I saw this Gemballa MIG parked outside the casino in Monaco. Stunning car based on an Enzo. Saudi plates and had one of the best parking spaces in Casino Square so I'm guessing money wasn't an object.

The Cayenne is ugly though and looks nothing like the pics on Gemballa website. Could it be a fibreglass imitation? £10k for a body kit when the steering wheel buttons are peeling!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The Number plate is nearly correct (CLOWN)


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Luxury 4x4s often seem to have very garish body kits. There are some rather distasteful Range Rover ones knocking about which people insist on sticking on their cars. I've seen a few cayenes with them. 

If it was on a less prestigious car people would just call it a Chaved up car. 

Money doesn't buy taste!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Pimp my dustbin ?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks almost as bad as the Ferrari porche!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm impressed with the exterior storage shelves on the front bumper. I can see the plant pots going there when I'm NEVER driving it :thumb:


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

I would say It'd also make a good shelving unit for your DVD's.....


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

one of those cars if you saw it youd hang around just to try and see the owner and what they look like.

terrible terrible as per the title good job its a one off.

he/she must ring the insurers to say i have modded my vehicle

ok sir/madam, what have you done?

well you see ive took an ugly car and done the impossible and made it look as attractive as silvester stalones mum


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

i like a black 4x4 but that looks terrible, i was just thinking of a lower league footballers car from Essex....
I read the ad and sure enough its in Essex:thumb:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't like the look of that Porsche to begin with but that is just plain fugly! Not surprised it's an Essex tractor! No offence to any normal folk from Essex 

Sutty.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow that is awful!


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

How can I unsee that?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Sutty 90 said:


> I don't like the look of that Porsche to begin with but that is just plain fugly! Not surprised it's an Essex tractor! No offence to any normal folk from Essex
> 
> Sutty.


Its funny my brother lives in Romford, went down there last week to see him and the family and there was an awful lot of that sort of thing going on


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

Brake calliper look ok!


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh dear!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Those things look ugly at the best of times anyway. They say you can't polish a turd but of course you can roll it in glitter!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Its times like this that I wish there was a 'WTF' button lol. 

Nice find Jamie. 

Cooks


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Its funny my brother lives in Romford, went down there last week to see him and the family and there was an awful lot of that sort of thing going on


Must be somthing in the water! Although to be fair Manchester isn't that much better!

Sutty.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

spotted one of these on friday coming through macclesfield:doublesho


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

s29nta said:


> spotted one of these on friday coming through macclesfield:doublesho


next waynewover then ? :lol:


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow lmao that will be a cheap car When he comes to sell it if your handy at removing bodywork :lol::lol:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorry to dig up this thread...

on my car mooching...I spotted this...

How does anybody think this looks good?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PORSCHE-C...702?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item27fe712216


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Porsche-C...551?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item234c77984f


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am honestly gobsmacked as per my first post, it shocks me every time I see one...


----------



## JamesE (Mar 2, 2015)

What is it with people ruining cayennes


----------

